# Exo Terra Tank recommendation for Dart frog setup



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

So my 1st setup was a 29 gallon with a small water feature, I would like to add another water feature with a water fall for cosmetic reason, obviously not a lot of water, but just enough.

My question, is anyone have good experiences with Exo-Terra tanks?

Curious about vents and modifications I have to do.

Also why are folks adding drain holes for the tank? I never had to drain my other tank, although I did install one and it was a pain in the ass. lol


----------



## Mildster (Jun 3, 2013)

In order to take care of the water from the automatic rainsystem one can either manually remove the extra added water or to make also that automatic, have an overflow drain. 

Most people reduce the netting on top of the ET tanks to increase the humidity either by making a new glass top or just covering some of the netting with pieces of glass.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am having trouble finding overflow drain post, been trying tofind builds on them, I am a little nervous on drilling glass, I have done it before, but I just feel like crap if I mess it up.

Needless to say, I wanted to read up on some post before drilling so that I make sure that I place it in right spot and do it just right.

I ended up buying Exo Terra Large Tall


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Do the drain and top, it's worth it. I use two glass pieces with a screen in the middle for my exo tops. I can give you dimensions if you tell me the footprint.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58594-how-drill-your-glass.html

Edit, if the large tall is 24x18 then do 22&3/4" by 7 for the glass pieces and 22&3/4" by 2&3/4" screen. Or you can change the 7s to 5 and 8 if you don't want it right in the middle. If the cuts are accurate that literally pops in


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Not the best pic, but it's the best solution I've found


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

That one is actually not quite perfect because I did a #%€<^% water feature and the cord on the pump was really thick, if any cords fit right in the slots then you'll be good to go


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

IMO you should put the vent as close the front of the vivarium as you can to reduce condensation on the front glass.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> IMO you should put the vent as close the front of the vivarium as you can to reduce condensation on the front glass.



I agree totally.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

That does the least for the plants doesn't it? and it didn't seem to help my condensation. I tried some in the back but that dries the top of the background. In the middle it actually exchanges some air in the rest of the viv when the heat rises out. I want to try a front to back screen next actually, for the sake of trying everything once. Or one front one middle maybe?


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

One thing I have been doing along with vent on top in front is small fan built into background. I will not build another one with out it. If the enclouser seems a little dry I have cut glass to cover top vents, it's in two peices. I can cover whole vent or part of it. Only condensation I get it immediately after misting. The fans run on same timer as lights. Also all my plants seem to do much better.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I totally agree, but I haven't quite found a setup I like enough to share yet.since you can't give what you don't have I stuck to the lids, which I've made for more than fifty vivs just this summer


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the Exo terra Large Tall addition for luecs

size is 36" x 18" x 24"

I am in process of doing research to find the best spot for overflow drain and parts to use for the drain itself.


I think I am gonna take out the background that is included and just make mine like I did with the first tank build. After all I had great results using GS with Titebond III mixture.


I just purchased a mist king setup the starter, so I plan on getting that up and running for my current tank and then add it to this tank once this is up and running.

I def like to get a vent screen installed up to help with airflow.


----------

